# Brass everywhere



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

So....are you trying to say you don't like it as is?

If you want to change it, apply a patina. There are several different looks and colors that can be created chemically. If you have a good art supply store nearby, they should be able to help you. You might want to Google "patinas for brass" and do some reading first.

Paint might be ok on things that aren't handled much, but I don't think it would hold up very well on door hardware unless it's a baked on finish which could cost as much as replacement.


----------



## hollygrovecarole (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually I do like the brass, but I think it is out of style.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like you've been watching too many home decorating shows...:laughing: 

If you like it, keep it! You say your home's eclectic, so why try to keep up with the trends? Besides, eventually it'll come back in style and you'll be ahead of everyone else. Do what you're comfortable with....you're the one who sees it every day. If you decide to sell it, then you might want to think about some updating.

Personally, I think some of the color combinations that are "en vogue" right now look like something a wino barfed up in an alley......


----------

